# New setup



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

I was warned when I got my Pavoni that it would be the slippery slope to wanting more, did I believe them? Of course not, I scoffed and claimed that it's totally ridiculous to suggest that getting your first machine could send someone charging head first down the rabbit hole.

So anyway I now have this......









Bezzera Strega and Fiorenzato F64E.

Oooops.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking good. Enjoy.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Most excellent setup there ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice setup - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

that dude you didn't believe at first... he got you hooked up with all that humbug-pants lumber there, right? He's trouble all the way... now even brought you the bestest coffee to go with it... ?

Congrats though!
You won't regret anything, I'm sure  neither did I...


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Hasi said:


> that dude you didn't believe at first... he got you hooked up with all that humbug-pants lumber there, right? He's trouble all the way... now even brought you the bestest coffee to go with it... ?
> 
> Congrats though!
> You won't regret anything, I'm sure  neither did I...


 He is trouble, I'm convincing myself that this coffee thing won't become a problem though.

I wonder if it's too early to start saving for a Londinium.....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

oh boy...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I wondered who had been raiding my store!!!!


----------



## haolq (Dec 28, 2019)

It's very nice, I'm looking for a used Bezzera Strege, if you want to

upgrade it, please send me a private email about its price


----------



## Cup_of_Joe (Jan 6, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

